# Spirit Essences



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

We've been having a lot of bullying issues with Tiki since we got her: She's constantly beating up on Wally, and it doesn't seem to be territorial. She just kind of constantly "puts him in line" even though he's not doing anything.

So, we've gone through a few things. Talked with behaviorists and breeders, tried the play therapy and reintroductions. It's just not helping. Luckily Wally doesn't get very scared, he usually just runs off and doesn't want to deal with it. But it's still not okay and she's big enough to do some damage to him, I swear she doesn't know her own strenght.

So, this morning I found Spirit Essences through Jackson Galaxy's website, and found this remedy called "Bully Remedy", for the cat who well... likes to bully or be dominant. It has some great reviews, along with other remedies in the Spirit Essences line, and we thought "why not?" We're trying to exhaust our options here. And at an affordable price? I'm on board. I will keep you all posted on how well this holistic remedy works, it says 4-6 weeks for results however, one review saw changes in 2 days (though she was using a few different remedies at once.)


What have you all tried for aggressive behavior or bullying type/dominant behavior? 

:2kitties​


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I did try the Spirit Essences for Artie. They were the stress stopper and relaxation ones. They smell good, but I did not think it was effective. Artie does not drink much water, so I was rubbing it on his ears and body. He actually ran away from me when he got a wiff.. 
I am running feliway diffusers now. I think they do help..
Also, you could try calming treats. I ordered them from Amazon.com. They have a very strong liver smell. I tried them on Artie. He loved the taste at first and with, just one-he was zonked! This was at home-an experiment
I tried to give him another one, when I had to put him in the carrier, it calmed him a bit. Now he is wise to them and he refuses to eat them!!!!! ugghghghgh! My kittie is too smart! :wink

Good Luck! Hopefully you can find a solution..
:catmilk


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh that sucks :/ Did you try putting it in his food? 
I've heard of the Feliway diffusers, very curious about them but I'll have to do some research into them  
Oh that smart kitty! What are you doing for Artie now since he won't eat the treats?

Unfortunately for me, Tiki doesn't eat any treats haha. Just doesn't. Not the expensive ones, not the cheap ones, not even deli meat! And then Wally just isn't allowed to eat treats because everything makes his tummy upset. I'm planning on putting the Spirit Essence in Tiki's water and food. She LOVES her food and drinks water like crazy. So fingers crossed!

:2kitties​


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The bully remedy hasn't done anything for my two bullies. I was so hoping that it would, too. Feliway also hasn't helped, diffusers, or spray) and neither have the calming collars. I have to keep my "victim" separated or she would be constantly attacked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, with Artie, it was his skittishness...he is still jumpy. 
I really have not found anything to help him. I so keep a box, and a paper bag on the floor for him to hide and feel safe. 
I also have made him a 'tent' which he loves to sleep in, especially when I am not home--in addition to ontop of the bedspread in my room.
He is one spoiled kitty!
When I have to put him in the carrier it is fight and chase time! I have to close off the rooms, catch him and quickly get him in the carrier!
I have found that he seems a bit calmer and quieter if I keep the sides covered and if I do not talk to him, that is when he is in the car..

I did buy a calming collar, but it had so much 'stuff' covering it that it flaked off all over the place and Artie was afraid of it....more wasted money!

Good luck!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The flakey stuff is what was keeping the pheromones from "evaporating" for lack of a better word. It's supposed to flake off. I knocked it all off of the ones on my cats before I put them on. Too messy to hassle with otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You can buy Composure Liquid by vetre science on Amazon. I do a dose morning and evening. I would combine it with feliway plug in dispensers. It helped with bullying, fear, and aggressive behavior.behavioral??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You can buy Composure Liquid by vetre science on Amazon. I do a dose morning and evening. I would combine it with feliway plug in dispensers. It helped with bullying, fear, and aggressive behavior.


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't even know they made Composure in liquid form. We're currently giving her the treat form of it with her food in the morning and it's not helping much :/ I'll have to look into the feliway plug-ins though.


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

First day of the Bully Remedy Spirit Essence and it's a success!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you Jackson Gallaxy and Dr Jean! Great photos


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Lucky you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad to hear and see this!! I am so glad for you and the kitties! and fast!
Congrats!!
:angel


I am off to order the composer liquid.....maybe that will help me..

Artie does not drink much water.. I add extra water to his food..when I tried mixing the spirit essences in his food, he smelt it and walked away


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! It's not "perfect" right now, Tiki is still biting a little (she's also mad at me because she's been getting in so much trouble lately), but it is better. 

Oh Artie, what a smart (and picky) kitty haha!


----------

